# Kona Shonky?



## gonebored (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm looking at dropping the coin and picking one of these up. I recently realized xc wasn't the thing for me, and need to be able to throw a bike around. 

I really haven't heard too much on this frame other than someone comparing it to a Mob. I've seen one person posting a pic of a frame with some parts, but nothing built either. I'm 6'4" 220lbs, and people have pointed me in the direction of Kona for their reputation at building stronger bikes.

I'm mainly looking to build a street ride, nothing insane, but looking to spend around 1500 and am definitely leaning to a trailblade fork at first. 

Here's where you as a mass come in, for a guy my size, with 26" wheels as my preference, what would you throw at that rigid shonky if you had 1100 bucks to finish it. Probably looking for just a rear brake at first, but if possible I'ld run both and is hydro going to be that much better? Color or scheme isn't what I'm asking, I'm looking for people to throw suggestions out to help me find some parts that are a little beefier than average, I think I need to put strength over weight. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow you could build a nice bike with that price range. And I think the Shonky would be a great frame. Looks real nice. And it's Cromo. If I could build it up here's what I'd do, trying to keep it in budget. And this is just me:

Brakes: Avid BB7 or one of the Juicys depending if you want hydro or mech
Cassette: SRAM PG970DH, which I highly reccomend for this kind of bike, I run one and love it)
Derailleur: SRAM X9 Short Cage
Grips: Some type of Lock-On, they stay where you want them to stay, I run ODI Rogues
Handlebars: Deity or Spank
Pedals: DMR V8's or V12'
Shifter: SRAM X9
Stem: Most general freeride stems will work, I run a DMR Headstock and love it
Tires: Holy Rollers
Wheels: If you want something cheap but super solid, look at either Transition Revolutions or Azonic Outlaws


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

You can always run a single speed too depending on your preference.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The PG970DH cassette is dumb as hell. It's also as heavy as it is dumb.


----------



## gonebored (Oct 22, 2007)

I will say that I'm definitely on the ss track. 

Thanks a lot for the help, and for the guy that says its heavy, alternative?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

gonebored said:


> I will say that I'm definitely on the ss track.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help, and for the guy that says its heavy, alternative?


XT cassattes are pretty amazing and not too expensive.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The 970DH is a close ratio cassette. So a road cassette is more similar. The 105 works just fine and is SIGNIFICANTLY lighter and cheaper too. The Ultegra is even lighter, shifts well, no problems with durability. I've never had problems with breaking individual cogs on a cassette. So I prefer the carrier. On top of that, we've had several bikes come with the 970DH that have warped cogs. The spacers don't provide enough support, the cogs do flex. And the single cogs really tear into freehub bodies.

Holy Rollers kind of suck. The sidewalls are flimsy as hell for how much they weigh. The knobs get all torn and sliced up. The casing on mine is actually starting to separate from the bead.

There are much better pedals out there than the DMR. They tend to develop quite a bit of slop.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

The DMR's seem prime to me... I've been running my v.12 mags with NO issues at all. I had to replace the pins with smaller ones... The ones that come stock are SHINBURGERS waiting to happen... The spec. lopro2's however do develop a noticable amount of play... But they still get the job done.

Run it SS and get some DMR or kenda tires. Maxxis's street tires do not impress me much. Schwalbes are high-end, but pricey, and some people are really diggin' the twin rails.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i like the grip on the DMR V range. but apart from that not too keen on em. bit too small for skate/bmx shoes and they do develop play quite quickly. i love my 50/50's. they are light and massive. they run smooth but slippy as hell when there an no pins in them. get some longer pins and they should be fine.
another option is the gusset slims jims. they look pretty cool. i may be getting them or the animal hamiltons. BMX platforms are the way forward imo.


----------



## dosh142 (Sep 25, 2005)

I do like the grip on the V8s also, however I find the pedals a bit small. I wear size 14 shoes, which is definitely a bit freakish, but if you are 6'4 you probably have pretty big feet also. Since you are considering getting a Kona, check out the Kona Wah Wah pedals. I have heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

*Kona shred*

they look like a good bike


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Funny... recommending a bike that you yourself would like to know more about.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hmm... Everyone has their own opinion I guess. I'm just giving the 970 a try, coming into it open minded. I didn't realize most of the cogs were solid untill it came. And I love the Holy Rollers, great tire. Knobs are totally fine but I've had one of the sides on the rear get a gash but it's held up for a season and will last this one no problem.

I say DMR because they're simple, and durable bodies. I hated my 5050s. Bearings wore out in 5 months, hardware falls out of the plates and strips out like no tomorrow, and they're slippery. I wouldn't still be riding them if Crankbrothers didn't send free replacements. They sent XX's instead of the X's that I had.

Everyones intitled to their opinion. And I'm glad you clarified your statements. And as it sounds that you do, I work at a shop myself.


----------



## gonebored (Oct 22, 2007)

Damn being indecisive. The more I look the more I find more and more frames under $450. The shonky retails for $350, but I've heard the 08's are gone. My LBS told me it was backordered last time they tried to order it. 

I don't work at a shop if you were talking to me. 

Off topic on my own post, but does anyone else have an idea for a frame under $450 that is a little on the heavy duty/ larger rider path.


----------



## dkelley383 (Jun 9, 2005)

speedgoat lists both sized shonky frames in stock.



gonebored said:


> Damn being indecisive. The more I look the more I find more and more frames under $450. The shonky retails for $350, but I've heard the 08's are gone. My LBS told me it was backordered last time they tried to order it.
> 
> I don't work at a shop if you were talking to me.
> 
> Off topic on my own post, but does anyone else have an idea for a frame under $450 that is a little on the heavy duty/ larger rider path.


----------



## naawillis (Feb 4, 2006)

the shonky is a dedicated ss, sorry, no gears


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A derailleur can be fitted with one of the hangers that sandwiches between the track nut and the frame on the axle.

Something along the lines of this.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

what sive is the seatpost on the shonky
i used a caliper but i cant tell if its 27 or 27.2 either way im gonna get a macneil pivitol combo i just want to get he right seatpost


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

It should be a 27.2mm.

I've never seen a 27.0mm so I'm assuming 27.2mm is your size.


----------



## naawillis (Feb 4, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> A derailleur can be fitted with one of the hangers that sandwiches between the track nut and the frame on the axle.
> 
> Something along the lines of this.


yes. it COULD. but, whigh?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

naawillis said:


> yes. it COULD. but, whigh?


Because some people want/need gears for their intended riding. Sure, it's not for everybody... but it's always an option.


----------

